# Rusty Cooley Instructionals



## Gilbucci (Mar 20, 2007)

What does everyone think of them? I own quite a few of them  These have really helped me. What are your oppinions on them?


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2007)

They are pretty awesome. I haven't really learnt a whole lot from them, but they are hella inspiring for playing, practising, etc. I have Basic Training, Performance & Clinic 1 & 2 (2 is his best DVD by far!), and I think I have The Art Of Picking and Shred Guitar Manifesto here somewhere. The dude has some killer licks up his sleeve.


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 20, 2007)

I believe %100 when you say they're inspiring! Can you believe that he never used a metronome regularly? I was amazed when he said that on his forum.


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 20, 2007)

They're pretty cool, few cool licks to rip off and expand on, but they kinda bore me


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 20, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> I believe %100 when you say they're inspiring! Can you believe that he never used a metronome regularly? I was amazed when he said that on his forum.



Playing to the tap of your foot might actually be more beneficial than metronome practice for certain players. It's not totally abnormal.

.2


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 21, 2007)

I've got SGM and AOP, and they're both really good. He has some really unique ideas. They do suffer a little from the REH syndrome, where they'll only be of the greatest use to you if you already have your theory/technique fairly together though.

One of the most beneficial parts of them was the 'legato workout'. Since I got SGM I've often run through that as a warm-up, and it really does do wonders for your left-hand dexterity.


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 21, 2007)

Pardon my stupidity, but, what does REH stand for? The legato workout is really awesome, i do it almost always for my warmup everyday. It's kind of hard to memorize every single shape, so I go through the first four or so. Overall, his videos are very challenging, especially the legato parts. My legato sucks MAJOR ass.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm assuming its the REH instructional videos, famous for the "Look How Good I am" videos.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 21, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> i'm assuming its the REH instructional videos, famous for the "Look How Good I am" videos.



Yeah, pretty much. They were the ones who put out stuff like Paul Gilbert's 'Intense Rock' videos in the 80s. There's some really good stuff in their back-catalogue, but like I said, you already need to know what you're doing, as it's mostly just players demonstrating an hour's worth of licks at fast and slow speeds, without really explaining the concepts behind what they're doing.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 21, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> Playing to the tap of your foot might actually be more beneficial than metronome practice for certain players. It's not totally abnormal.
> 
> .2



That is how I play. I have never used a metronome!


----------



## chris9 (Mar 22, 2007)

all i can say is there all awesome i have all rustys dvds i,ve learned tons off them including the best thing ever 4 notes per sting. Rusty is killer at that!!!
mind you the shawn lane videos are awesome too his one note per string stuff is really hard loads more interesting than the boring sweeping licks that most shredders use.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, I've got one of Lane's videos (saw the other on Google video), and the accompanying book (thank you Metalmike!). They're a virtual goldmine of unique ideas. Check out www.troygrady.com , as he has some really great articles and video lessons on Lane's style.


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 22, 2007)

That shredcam thing he created is awesome. The video of it zoomed in on Rusty's picking is nuts.


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 22, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Yeah, I've got one of Lane's videos (saw the other on Google video), and the accompanying book (_*thank you Metalmike!*_). They're a virtual goldmine of unique ideas. Check out www.troygrady.com , as he has some really great articles and video lessons on Lane's style.



You're welcome man!


----------



## Pauly (Mar 29, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> That shredcam thing he created is awesome. The video of it zoomed in on Rusty's picking is nuts.



I'm waiting for his DVD on the whole shreddy technique thing, looks interesting!!!

EDIT - It's called Cracking the Code, and here's the trailer:

http://www.troygrady.com/mov/code-trailer-720.mov


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 30, 2007)

Pauly said:


> I'm waiting for his DVD on the whole shreddy technique thing, looks interesting!!!
> 
> EDIT - It's called Cracking the Code, and here's the trailer:
> 
> http://www.troygrady.com/mov/code-trailer-720.mov



He's roped in Frank Gambale recently. I agree, it's going to be fascinating.


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 30, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> it's going to be fascinating.



 

I don't see how a video is going to make me change my picking technique. However, it will be something to experiment with and it's very cool to know the mechanics behind Rusty and Co.'s incredible techniques.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (May 6, 2007)

I want his videos so bad. The legato stuff he does absolutely destroyed my confidence in my own legato technique.

As far as his not using a metronome, I don't find it so odd. Some people can learn things by ear (absolutely can not do it) without tabs. Other people like Rusty Cooley (and to a far lesser extent, me) have a good sense of rhythmic consistency while soloing.

And for the picking technique video, I'd be well open to changing my picking technique. Efficiency baby


----------



## Gilbucci (May 6, 2007)

He makes me cry whenever he does a legato/string skipping/multi-finger tapping lick.


----------



## Michael (May 6, 2007)

He is deffinetily an insane player, I can't wait for his next DVD.


----------



## Mars Volta (May 9, 2007)

I have a lot of them and the only one that I found of any use to my own playing was The Art of Picking.
I used to go through it everyday playing the 5 and 7 notes a string licks slowly and it really helped with my alternate picking.

All the other instructionals are cool but I've had no use for them yet as I can't reach some of the stretches like in the Extreme Pentatonics book.


----------

